# "white elephant" Christmas gift



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm from a large family and we do the "white elephant" exchange, rather than individual gifts...anyhoo, one of my sisters suggested yesterday that I wrap some wine glasses. It's been awhile since I've done some. Just getting started w/ the underwraps, but here we go... I'll post a final pic sometime in the next week.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool Jerry!


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Very cool Jerry! Can't wait to see how these turn out!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Jerry you could put a wrap on a hammer handle and make it look good.:idea:


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> Jerry you could put a wrap on a hammer handle and make it look good.:idea:


how about paddle handles?


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

What a coool idea. Hows it coming, and how will you thread finish them. Kinda hard to fit in the rod drier. You have alot of crafty ideas up there in that noggin, I like this one! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow again the mind opens up. I wonder how an open tiger wrap would work on the stem of a wine glass. I bet there could be a moire effect thru the glass


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Well, I'm babysitting them today and handturning while the finish gels. Doc, I wish ya luck w/ the tiger...if anyone could do it, it'd be you! I had enough trouble winding single thread, plus the extra handturning would put me over the edge, for sure!! They do make unique gifts, and thanks to some of the NERBS for the original idea.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry those look awesome!Very unique indeed....Did you fill one up while you were turning them?.haha!


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

They turned out great Jerry! I bet they were a pain to wrap!


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats awesome Jerry! What a cool idea! No Sarge weave?


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Nice*

If your family is anything like mine those will make it to the max 3 steals in a hurry ... What a great idea for the gift !!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

2cool


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep. Didn't expect any less.


----------

